# Sad & Happy



## Trever1t (Apr 13, 2015)

_POR0776_77_78_79_80_tonemapped-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

Uhm, so I haven't been on in a while. Work has had me very busy and I was in Mexico visiting my sister on her 62nd birthday week. I hadn't seen her in a very long time. We enjoyed catching up, sprinkling mom's ashes at the botanical gardens and touring her home city in Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico.
She died in bed of (at this time) unclear cause. I'm terribly heart broken as is her husband and the rest of my family and all of her friends. I'm eternally grateful I had 7 wonderful days with her and on the morning of her death had hugged her firmly and told her how much I loved her.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't know why the title but this is just cool!!!!


----------



## funwitha7d (Apr 14, 2015)

sorry for your loss, glad you can see the positives and BTW lovely photo


----------



## weepete (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry for your loss mate, it's never easy saying goodbye to the ones we love.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## sm4him (Apr 14, 2015)

Bill, a little clarification--your MOM died of unknown causes? Or your sister died during or after you had visited and spread your mother's ashes?
Either way, I'm certainly sorry for your loss, just wasn't sure I understood.

The photo is beautiful!

(EDIT: A few years back, my sister-in-law very suddenly passed away in her sleep, of unknown causes, while visiting her father whom we believed to be at death's door.  Perhaps that history is why I'm reading a different possible interpretation into this.)


----------



## ronlane (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry for you loss Bill.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2015)

Condolences, Bill, on your loss.  And yet, the fact that you were able to spend time with her after a very long time is a blessing.

As for the image, it is balanced, and rather awe-inspiring.  Kudos.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 14, 2015)

thank you all. Yes, I was visiting my dear oldest sister, the one I was most close with in my life. We spread some of my mother's ash while we visited her home on Isla de Piedra, Mazataln. She died resting on her bed Friday afternoon, the day before we left. Still unclear as to the cause. 

I will be returning to visit with my brother in law and take care of her and the balance of my mother's remains next month. I prefer to celebrate the happiness in life and not ponder my loss. 

The image is a 5 frame, 1EV HDR processed by first converting in ACR and saving as TIFF. Opening the 5 TIFF in Photmatix, importing to LR5/CC/LR5. Glad you all like it, it's a lot of work


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2015)

My deepest sympathies, Bill. It's always tough losing family members. Your photo is nice. Gosh, this is such heavy news I don't know what to say...


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 14, 2015)

I know, right? What you said is just fine. No worries. Think I'll find a few more churches when we return.


----------



## tida19 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry for you loss. 
But nice photo though


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry for the loss of your sister.  I'm glad that you got to spend time with her before she passed so unexpectedly.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 15, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.  I've lost loved ones too and it's not an easy thing to go through.   My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 8, 2015)

Very cool perspective!


----------



## otherprof (Jun 8, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> _POR0776_77_78_79_80_tonemapped-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Uhm, so I haven't been on in a while. Work has had me very busy and I was in Mexico visiting my sister on her 62nd birthday week. I hadn't seen her in a very long time. We enjoyed catching up, sprinkling mom's ashes at the botanical gardens and touring her home city in Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico.
> She died in bed of (at this time) unclear cause. I'm terribly heart broken as is her husband and the rest of my family and all of her friends. I'm eternally grateful I had 7 wonderful days with her and on the morning of her death had hugged her firmly and told her how much I loved her.


So sorry for your loss, and so glad you got to tell her how much you loved her that morning.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 8, 2015)

A bit late, but my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm incredibly sorry for your loss. May the good memories shared with her bring you smiles that help ease the pain.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 9, 2015)

My condolences Bill.


----------

